# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Hobbycnc.com ekvivalents Eiropā

## Janis M

Labdien!

Ir plāns iegādāties pirmo CNC mašīnu. Ir arī doma taisīt pašam, taču prasās vismaz kaut kādu strādājošu mašīnu, ko apskatīt un saprast klātienē.
Pēc vairāku grāmatu, weblapu un forumu lasīšanas domāju ka hobbycnc.com ir labs piedāvājums: http://www.hobbycnc.com/products/hobbyc ... -packages/ (kopā ar 4 4.2V 3A steperiem).
Kopā ar piegādi sanāk USD 412.00 (tad vēl muita un nodokļi) beigās kādi Ls 300 sanāks droši.
Vai ir pieejami kādas alternatīvas Eiropas Savienības teritorijā?

Paldies!
Jānis

----------


## aigars100

Īpaši neesmu iedziļinājies šajā segmentā, bet ja meklē no lētā gala, tad viennozīmīgi jāskatās ir Ķīna vai ASV. Eiropā viss ir dārgāks. .............pat Ungāriem!   ::  Kaut kas ir poļiem (viņu pašu ražotais), bet vai tas iedveš uzticību, jālemj Tev pašam! 
Ja vajag varu linkus piespēlēt!

----------


## frukc

hobbycnc es nedaudz pētīju un visai ātri nonācu pie lēmuma ar tiem nekādā veidā nepīties, nepratīšu šobrīd tā precīzi noargumentēt, jo pa starpai 'izgāju cauri' vēl n-tām alternatīvām. ja nemaldos, šis tas tur bija stipri 'hobby' līmenī, sliktajā šī vārda nozīmē + cenas neadekvātas. pats vēl neesmu pabeidzis savu 'projektiņu', tāpēc neuzdrīkstēšos ko ieteikt, kas nav pārbaudīts. bet manuprāt - ja Tev padomā izveidot vienkāršu 3 asu cnc, tad elektronikas pusē (stepperi, interfeisa dēlis, steperu kontrolieri, barokļi, vadi, konektori, kaste) Tu vari tikt cauri 'sveikā' ar kādiem 200 Ls droši un ar jūtami labāku rezultātu, kādu varētu no hobbycnc risinājumiem iegūt. turpini 'rakt' un pētīt, vai arī jāpērk profesionālus risinājumus par atbilstošu naudu, ja nav laika/vēlme pašam 'urbties'.  :: 
kad ar savu 'tikšu galā', varēšu padalīties detaļās, ja nebūs kauns.  ::

----------


## Janis M

Paldies par atbildēm!

Reāli jau varētu meklēt un pat atrast arī pārdevējus atsevišķām detaļām. Nelaime tajā, ka es nezinu ko vajadzētu pirkt. Ir pārāk daudz dažādu paveidu un parametru, lai es beigās nebūtu pasūtījis kaudzi ar savā starpā nesavietojamiem dzelžiem.
Varbūt jūs varat iedot tādu kā pirkumu sarakstu (ar modeļu nosaukumiem) tieši elektronikai (motorus ieskaitot)?
Agregāts tiks izmantots tīri pašizglītības un maksimums kādas figūriņas izgriešanai. Vēlamā summa ir tie paši Ls 300.

Lūk vēl viens piedāvājums tieši tam kas mani interesē. Un atkal ASV...
http://buildyourcnc.com/electronicscombo.aspx

Paldies!
Jānis

----------


## frukc

kādi parametri Tev nav īsti saprotami?
pēdējā saitē ir visai sakarīgs komplekts, vienīgi tie stepperi būtu 'overkills'. No savas pieredzes varu teikt, ka neprasmīgā veidā (ne uz pilnu jaudu) draivotu 0.19 Nm stepperīti, kurš griež skrūvi un bīda karietīti nav iespējams ar rokas pirkstiem noturēt. var tikai iztēloties, kas notiktu, ja 3Nm stepperis neapstātos pie ass fiziskā limita. Paātrinājumus arī rūpīgi jākontrolē, citādi vītnes/uzgriežņi dils un konstrukcija izļurkāsies.

----------


## aigars100

Redz kur ir kaut kas līdzīgs (mazliet labāks), tikai Vācijā! Vari salīdzināt cenas lai būtu priekšstats!  ::  

http://www.sorotec.de/shop/product_i...t-542-pro.html

Jebkurai daudz maz normālai mašīnai jau ir jāliek vismaz gala slēdži (mehāniskie vai induktīvie).

----------


## Vikings

Pēc personīgās pieredzes iesaku neiekrist uz cnc2all.com piedāvātajām draiveru platēm. Plašu trasējums ir šausmīgs, galīgi neleņķi un cik atceros arī neloģiski vilkti celiņi. Loģikas un motoru barošanas uz vienādiem štekeriem un pilnīgi bez jebkādas aizsardzības. Tādas kvalitātes plate noteikti nemaksā prasītos 100Eiro. Pie tam - ņemot komplektu jau samontētu kastē, plates ir samontētas, bet štekeri nav sasprausti - vismaz konkrētajā gadījumā tā bija. Cilvēks kurš to slēdza kopā, kļūdījās nokurinot praktiski visu loģiku. Vēl jo vairāk - konkrētās plates ir taisītas pēc kaut kāda open source projekta, kas nav godīgi pret šī projekta autoru uz viņa darba taisot biznesu.

----------


## frukc

Pats es vēl gaidu, kad atsūtīs man manus Allegro integrētos steppera draiveru čipus. Teorētiski visam vajadzētu būt pa skaisto, lēto un nikno. Jo baltelektronā man paprasīja 4Ls par vienību un papildus nepieciešami tikai sīkumi, kurus var uz paša draivera kājām salodēt, lai nebūtu plates jāmontē. Atradu arī ļoti lētu interfeisa dēli, pa detaļām pērkot vien paši konektori sanāktu dārgāk. Un nevajadzētu būt problēmām, maz iespēju tām rasties tik vienkāršā ierīcē, pat lētajā variantā.

----------


## Janis M

Paldies! Domāju, ka ņemšu to Vācu piedāvājumu!
No tā tad arī mēģināšu tikt tuvāk frukc saprašanas līmenim  :: . Pagaidām gan jāpiemaksā un jāizvēlas drošais variants.
Jānis

----------


## aigars100

Vāciešiem jau ļoti daudz šo internet veikalu un arī piedāvājums ir visām prasībām un rocībai. Vienīgais viņi vairāk pozicionējās uz kvalitatīvākiem izstrādājumiem, bet arī cenas ir augstākas. Kas ASV dollāros, tas Vācijā EUR. Varbūt kaut ko var ieekonomēt uz sūtīšanu un ievedmuitas arī noteikti nebūs! Tas ir PLUS!
Vēl no nosacīti lētā gala:
http://www.cnc-plus.de/index.php/cat...or-Drives.html

----------


## Epis

Atgādiju tiem kas vēl nezin ka tagat lētie sūtīšanas laiki no ASV un citām ne eiropas valstīm pa pastu ir beigušies, tagat visām pakām jāmaksā ievedmuita un PVN (21%)  tākā finālā sanāks vēl dārgāk, nekā pirkt no kāda eiropas shopa, un tādi noteikumi cik saprotu tagat ir visā eiropā, un tas savā veidā beidzot sakarto konkurenci starp eiropas shopiem un ASV, kīnas utt shopiem, un tas nozīmē sava veida vietējo onlain shopu renesansi, jo līdz šime asv shopi reāli cenas ziņā izbāza lokālos, tagat viss ir savās vietās nostājies  ::  .

----------


## valmet

http://www.motioncontrolproducts.com/
http://www.maschinen-werkzeuge.com/
http://www.damencnc.com/
http://www.marchantdice.com/

----------


## valmet

Bet vislētāk protams būs no Ķīnas, ar visu PVN un muitu tāpat pārsvarā viss sanāk gandrīz 2x lētāk.

----------


## nordman

Vai kāds ir saskāries ar e-bay lētā gala CNC frēzēm (http://cgi.ebay.com/CNC-3020-ROUTER-ENG ... 3cb3972a41). Vai (http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-4-AXIS-CNC-ROUT ... 3cb6476508) ir jēga pirkt, ja nav vēlēšanās pirkt pa daļām un stellēt kopā? Jo domāju īsti nav jēgas nodarboties ar sastellēšanu, jo to laiku var izmantot CAD un CAM programmu apguvei.

----------


## aigars100

Diez vai kāds te tā 100% droši pateiks, kas Tev konkrētajā gadījumā būtu labāk, nezinot ko Tu proti un ko gribi sasniegt!  ::  
Katram no mums ir savas zināšanu un prasmju līmenis!   ::

----------

